
Berkeley apologizes for listing xenophobia under coronavirus ‘common reactions’ - todsacerdoti
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/01/31/berkeley-coronavirus-xenophobia/
======
randyrand
People are so sensitive.

~~~
verdverm
Based on my experience, you are correct, as is the calling out of the
xenophobic response by Berkeley. Can we not talk about this in an open and
civilized manner?

